# Massive audio n2 nano



## Mat ambrose (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi I have just signed up and i have the nano n2 staying in protection it was installed by an audio technician in a party taxi but as the bus was shared the amp got abused by drivers not knowing max vol anyway the amp fryed two vibe 12" subs or the subs fryed the amp is there anyone who has the knowledge to fix the amp or can fix the amp for me 
Tia


----------

